# Otis the 3 1/2 months old GSD!



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey guys, just wanted to show off my big boy, Otis.
He weighs about 36lbs right now and has pretty decent sized paws. 
If the photo(s) are sideways its cause i used my phone to post this thread.
Otis is slowly adjusting to his new home and starting to get used to my maltese. Just got half of his shots today and will recieve the other half next month. The previous owner claims that hes a pure bred but theres to paper work to prove so!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome!Otis certainly looks purebred to me.He is gorgeous!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow is he ever cute :wub: Agreed, looks purebred to me!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome!! Otis sure is a cutie!! :wub: Congrats on adding him to your family!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys ill be sure to let Otis know! Once hes not scared of me xD


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

:greet: Agree he looks purebred. He's a cutie!


----------



## Ando Simangunsong (Oct 7, 2015)

What a chubby cute boy, he's totally purebred


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome to you both. Otis is very handsome and looks full GSD to me. If I can ask, did the previous owner get him and then had to get rid of him?? It won't take him long to get use to you I am sure. Look forward to watching him grow up.


----------



## nowiredogfence (Oct 16, 2015)

*Congrats!*

Welcome Otis! Thanks for sharing. I love puppy pics!


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

Shepherd Mom said:


> Welcome to you both. Otis is very handsome and looks full GSD to me. If I can ask, did the previous owner get him and then had to get rid of him?? It won't take him long to get use to you I am sure. Look forward to watching him grow up.


I am actually the 3rd owner of Otis. The second owner said that he got him from some breeder north of Sacramento, CA. He had him for a month before he realized that he coulnd't keep this baby. When I saw Otis, his living conditions were sub-par and the previous owner didn't bother to get him all his shots. I took Otis to the vet yesterday to get checked up and he was covered in infectious fleas with some type of worms coming out of his rectum. After all his shots, he slept the entire day but this morning he was really hyper and energetic.


----------



## desertrat (Oct 18, 2015)

Otis said:


> I am actually the 3rd owner of Otis. The second owner said that he got him from some breeder north of Sacramento, CA. He had him for a month before he realized that he coulnd't keep this baby. When I saw Otis, his living conditions were sub-par and the previous owner didn't bother to get him all his shots. I took Otis to the vet yesterday to get checked up and he was covered in infectious fleas with some type of worms coming out of his rectum. After all his shots, he slept the entire day but this morning he was really hyper and energetic.


Awww

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh he is handsome! 

I don't really do puppy stuff per se but here are some links and threads with some things you should know for the future:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...90569-aggression-towards-freindly-dogs-2.html

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

Here is an update on Otis!


Hes beginning his teething stage, so my other dog is occasionally Otis' chew toy.  Anyone have tips with pups trying to chew on other dogs? I've also started incorporating 1/4 raw food and the other 3 quarters kibble. I plan to feed him 50/50 raw/kibble.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

UPDATE on 4 month old Otis! Hes gaining weight while also losing his puppy fat. Not as fat anymore since i started walking him! Hes getting along just fine with my bichon frise.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh I love Otis :wub::wub::wub: Glad your two are getting along! That first pic is too sweet.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey there you little beef chunk! Awesome dog!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Otis! You are one cute pup. Glad you've settled in so nicely. May this be the best home ever.


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

Otis's first Christmas! This is him at 5 1/2 months! He no longer looks like a pup, sadly 

He weighs around 50-55lbs in these pics!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is sweet! Nice looking puppy!


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Aww, he has grown so much! Handsome boy, and I love his name.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He really a good looking boy!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Otis said:


> UPDATE on 4 month old Otis! Hes gaining weight while also losing his puppy fat. Not as fat anymore since i started walking him! Hes getting along just fine with my bichon frise.


Haha in the second picture, it looks like he is trying to say, "why are you just standing there? help me"


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

Otis at 9 months old! Hes starting to get a lot stronger and he weighs a good 80lbs from his last vet vist last week! His recall is getting a lot better but not all there yet. Might take him to obedience school soon since hes jumping all over my guests,


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Handsome fella! I love his expression, esp in the first pic. Obedience classes are fun, go for it.


----------

